# Sticky  Are You Ready To Breed Your Budgies?



## CuteLittleBirdies

*
Are You Ready To Breed Your Budgies?

Some Questions A Potential Breeder Should Be Able To Answer, And Some Help To Do So.

Are you considering breeding your budgies? Please look here for the 30 questions any potential breeder should be able to answer, and some detailed help to do so, from picking your pair, to weaning the chicks safely!

Are You Ready to Breed Your Budgies?

*


----------

